

Getgrasp.io – help us create the next-generation webinar solution - YL108
http://getgrasp.io

======
dexcs
There are a few online meeting / webinar / live learning tools out there.
Alternativeto for example lists a few: [http://alternativeto.net/tag/video-
conferencing/](http://alternativeto.net/tag/video-conferencing/) But also
there's opportunity for easier solutions...

~~~
alex_ka
I know a few of them but I like the concept of involving the user before even
building it.

------
annismckenzie
Well, when looking at all the tools that are out there, I really miss features
that are targeted at charging for webinars. Submitted my feedback and hope
that this becomes a reality!

